# My skyline GTR Stolen!



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

To all Skyline GTR enthusiasts and friends. My R34 GTR has just been stolen from my home in KL, Malaysia, whilst I’m working abroad. The car was stolen whole with no signs of break in or damage at the scene. This is surely the act of professionals. My wife received a text message from the car’s GSM security device, and within minutes of checking on the car, it was gone. The alarm had obviously went off, and immobilizer automatically activated. There was also a steering lock and clutch lock in place, but somehow these professionals managed to overcome all these obstacles and sneak the car out of the security guarded compound and pass the barrier gate system.

My feelings are that the car will be shipped out of the country and then sold as a whole.

I am putting out a cash reward of US15,000 to anyone who can help me get my car back. I will bare all cost of shipping, etc to get my car back home. Anyone with contacts in customs, shipping ports, container terminals and border patrols, at your respective countries, please help.

My car is a Blue R34 GTR V-Spec manufactured in the year 1999. It is extensively overhauled, reworked and tuned.

The chassis number is: BNR34-004751
The engine number is: RB260725904

Should the GSM security system in the car be reactivated, the number is +60123230900. A GPS fix can be obtained by the GSM/sim card device.



















Good luck & thanks.

Russ
[email protected]
+60126900120
+60168111148

Stolen Today: R34 GTR from Apartment parking lot - Join the search | Zerotohundred.com


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

good god how did they get past all of that!

did they kill the 4 headed hydra as well??


all jokes aside that is awful and i will keep my eyes and ears out, listing parts would be a good idea should it come down to them breaking it. I hope that you find it mate!

What kind of security guarded compound is it?? Sounds like an inside job to get around all of that?!


Get in contact with importers and agents who may have links to customs etc.

Chris


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

I will pass the word here in the States for some customs agents I know to keep an eye out. This is really awful to say the least.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Keep an eye on all the shipping harbours & maybe Singapore as it's close in case it gets smuggled there
Good luck mate, hope you'll find it


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

US15,000 ??? thats some reward, but would be nice to know people on here would not need a reward to help find your car, which im shore is the case.


Im sorry to hear it has gone missing, sounds like it was picked up on a truck? What sort of compound is it? will a truck/flatbed fit in there? CCTV?


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

holy crap

thats a nice car!
were there any cameras cctv?
the picture taken in the basement carpark, is that ur workplace?

and is that a Rolls Royce or Bentley next to it????
if so, why did they get stolen as well?

sounds fishy to me... if there is security in the complex, why didnt they challenge the theives? maybe an in-side-job? dont trust anyone at ur work, they may have something to do with it.

sorry to hear


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

So strange, how did they get past so much "security" did the just drive it out? flat bed truck?

like said, any CCTV footage?

If you catch the guys, have their hands cut off.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

It was taken from my basement parking and is impossible for a flatbed to get in there.

The CCTV system was coincidently 'not working' at the time. The barrier gate system failed supposedly as the car followed closely at the back of another car that was leaving the premise and got out before the barrier shut. The security guards are half asleep most of the time anyway. But the truth is whenever they hear the loud exhaust of my car they already open the barrier as they know its me. They must have not seen the driver's face at the time or seen him but it was already too late, and chose to be ignorant.

The missus gave them all a bollocking while crying (she loves the car as well), and went to the management office. The bloke in charge said, "Are you sure its not the bank recollectors come to repossess your car because you havent been making your instalments?"... *speechless*

We're thinking of suing the CCTV company, but then again, the damage has been done. The rest is spilled milk.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Gutted dude...

Wonder where the car would go, they would have to break the car and sell the parts surely ?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely gutted for you.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

russwestwood said:


> It was taken from my basement parking and is impossible for a flatbed to get in there.
> 
> The CCTV system was coincidently 'not working' at the time. The barrier gate system failed supposedly as the car followed closely at the back of another car that was leaving the premise and got out before the barrier shut. The security guards are half asleep most of the time anyway. But the truth is whenever they hear the loud exhaust of my car they already open the barrier as they know its me. They must have not seen the driver's face at the time or seen him but it was already too late, and chose to be ignorant.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT dude, that sounds so damn suss!!!!!!!!!!!!
sounds like an inside-job 4 Sure now!!!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

No way.  

So sorry to hear, mate.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Mate,
I informed my import partners in europe about this. Can you send me some more pics of your car, wich show specific details that can be easy recognized on your car. (like the HKS intercooler ex . . .) . .also spec of the engine would be important.

There are 5 possibilities for this car to go out from Mal.
1) To Singapore
2) Australia
3) S.Korea
4) Russia-EU via Vladivostok (reloaded)
5) Canada

I would go for Vladivostok, as the shipings to that port go easy and import to Russia is easy. It's the best port to reload a stolen car and get in to the EU or else where.

I will look out for it

Best luck 

Regards

Chris


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

totally agree with jmotors

but it depends on where the cars heading to

what makes you think it has been sold on as a full car?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lost for words I am..

I hope you find her and soon.. 

As for the basement parking and the CCTV going supposedly funny, it just sounds a little too suspect.. Nonetheless, let us all hope for the best.. I have my fingers crossed for you..


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

agent-x said:


> totally agree with jmotors
> 
> but it depends on where the cars heading to
> 
> what makes you think it has been sold on as a full car?


Of course breaking this car and selling the engine in pieces can make you a package of cash, quick and easy. Asia has a big parts market, if they are so professional organized, they will break it thought . . .but to me it looks like an order from a customer (from the thieves-car traffic mafia) to steal this car. This will imply that they have an illegal shipping yard, container stuffing facility and semi legal ship booker. This car will never go streight to an EU harbour or Australia . . . that's why I bet on Vladivostok. Russia gives a shit about stolen cars, the thieves in Vladi. pay an import tax and the gov. looks one seconde on the faked export certificate and lets them go. Wich is normal as there are not more then 10 local customers in that part of Russia , who could afford to buy and own an R34 GTR. . . the money from import cars has to come somehow!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

gutted for you...

....inside job?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Of course breaking this car and selling the engine in pieces can make you a package of cash, quick and easy. Asia has a big parts market, if they are so professional organized, they will break it thought . . .but to me it looks like an order from a customer (from the thieves-car traffic mafia) to steal this car. This will imply that they have an illegal shipping yard, container stuffing facility and semi legal ship booker. This car will never go streight to an EU harbour or Australia . . . that's why I bet on Vladivostok. Russia gives a shit about stolen cars, the thieves in Vladi. pay an import tax and the gov. looks one seconde on the faked export certificate and lets them go. Wich is normal as there are not more then 10 local customers in that part of Russia , who could afford to buy and own an R34 GTR. . . the money from import cars has to come somehow!


really sorry to hear what happend

its always a heartbreak when you loose something that you cherish and love so much

i honestly hope you find it soon


----------



## edthemanjp (Aug 27, 2006)

Gutted for you and it all sounds supicious for your residence, too many failed items.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

sorry to hear mate, this is sick!
insurance could never cover all the effort you put into this car. hope it gets found untouched but realistically unlikely. i doubt it'll ever come this way but i'll keep a look out.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

ill relay this post to GTR-canada forums.. and have the guys on there keep an eye out as well.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

i feel for you mate, if my r34 got nicked i would be heart broken. hope you get your motor back soon 

PS. not a gud idea to give details of your secuirty devices as they mite of not removerd them yet?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

someone must've had their eye on the car for some time, know anyone who was interested/keen in the car?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

gutted mate, thats a gorgeous R34.

I suspect, like others, that its an inside job here. Someone on security may well have alot to answer for on this!!!

someone has had inside information on the security of the car and the security of the compound.

hope you recover it chap!!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

I would post the chassis number and perhaps contact the customs agencies in the countries suggest above and alert them that your car, with chassis number BNR34-XXXXX has been stolen and you believe it may be exported to their country. that way they can keep a eye out for it arriving.

sadly though it's unlikely you'll get it back, I'm hoping you have insurance, and if you do I would try and forget about this car now mate. claim that insurance money and move on.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

deleted


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Please keep the previous information I posted secret until I repost it myself. It may jeopardize investigations.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear dude. 

Are there any unique parts on the car that would stand out? One offs? If so post em up as being GTR owners these things usually will cause notice. 

The other thing is if you can get this out to the middle east. I've heard in the past that many cars end up there.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

gutted to here this my friend.

Really hope you get it back


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I fcuking hate reading theese stories that happen!
Gutted for you mate.. and I sincerely hope you get your car back.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your car being stolen, I read it in another forum. I'm in Oz, I will keep a look out, think people here are aware too.

I know this isn't the point, but was it insured?


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Of course it was insured. If it wasnt, I could not have renewed my road tax, and drive it legally. I can claim insurance, of course, but no amount of money can ever replace what my car means to me. Im sorry if you cant relate. Its just how I feel and it will take a lot to to eventually have to let it go.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Yikes, sorry for your loss. It looks to e like it might have been an "ordered" car from pro thieves. I hate to say it, but if that is the case it was probably loaded on the ship or stripped with 24 hours.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Organised crime, must be. If you are steeling a car, you don't pick on targets in locked parking unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm gutted for you, I had a car stolen a decade ago and I would still kick the living sh*t out of the guy who did it if I ever met him.

It sounds for all the world like an inside job, get the police to check the staff as a regular con is to get someone a job in a garage or parking lot a few months before they do the stealing. Normally it is keys they go for in a garage or in the parking lot case the inside guy informs the thieves of when and where the good cars are and then just lets the thieves out. Normally the insider will move on within a few weeks to another job.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Its worth also checking out any other CCTV cameras around the area of the parking lot (shops etc.). There's only so many ways they could of gone and they had to drive past some cameras for sure. I'm willing to bet there is another car envolved too. Find details of that car and you're peerhaps one step closer to catching them. 

If it were my car, I'd be walking into every business, shop and commercial establishment asking them if I could view their CCTV tapes. You have a pretty specific indication of when it was takien


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

*update*

Thank you all for your concern and advice.
I really appreciate all this input.

Just to keep you updated, I think I know the whereabouts of the car and am getting closer and closer to cracking the case. I cannot reveal anymore than this now as it may jeopardize things.

Rest assure that whatever the outcome, it will be posted here.

Thanks again & best of regards.

Russ


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

russ, might be best to keep it to yourself from now on untill you find your car. The people who took it might be reading this. Good luck mate.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Best of luck Russ.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

.................................................. mate, feel so sorry for you. I can imagine the sinking feeling of ur pride and joy being taken from you. No doubt a thought out and well planned theft... Hope u get to the bottom of this and get it back in 1 peice.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i would edit what you said in ealier post till you get your car back


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

only just seen this and gutted for you. Really hope your hard work pays off and you get it back, have just got my car back and am thinking what else i can do to secure my car


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Nah.. no more new leads, and all leads lead to a dead end.
Had enough of the wild goose chase and going thru with insurance claim.
Found another hobby and looking for a new ride. No intention of getting another GTR or Skyline, as it will bring back too many fond and sad memories.
But thanks for all the support.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

it will probably end up in russia or saudi arabia and they will cut YOUR hands of if you catch them


----------

